# Looking for this Brinkmann offset firebox accessory for my grill.



## tophdoh (Sep 1, 2019)

It's part # 810-3826-SB but Home Depot lists it as discontinued and Brinkmann is of course belly-up. No grill parts suppliers seem to list it. 

It's for the dual gas and charcoal grill model # 810-3821-S.

Thanks!


----------

